# Angeltörn Ungarn Juli 2009



## wörni (12. Juli 2009)

Ende Juni 2009 bin ich mit einem Freund für ein paar Tage 
nach Ungarn zum Angeln gefahren. Tibor ist selbst Ungar und 
kennt sich somit mit Land und Leuten bestens aus. 

Ausgangsort für unsere Angeltouren war der kleine, direkt an der Donau gelegene Ort „Harta“, ca. 100 km südlich von Budapest. 
Dort waren wir in der glücklichen Situation, bei Tibors Oma zu wohnen, die uns auch immer sehr lecker verköstigt hat.

http://img8.*ih.us/img8/2686/donau.jpg

Unser erster Ausflug ging von Harta ca. 6 km südöstlich zu einem L-förmigen See. Auf Google Earth liegt der See ca. 1 km nördlich von „Kiskekes“.
Die Angelkarte bekommt man im Ort in einer kleinen Kneipe. Ein staatlicher Erlaubnisschein wie in Deutschland ist für Touristen nicht erforderlich.

Die Telefonnummern sind 
HE elnök telefonszama: 06/30 981-9065 und
Halör telefonszama: 06/20 803 1564.

Im Übrigen sind die Ungarn sehr hilfsbereit. Einfach fragen, wo es Angelkarten gibt.  Auch bei Fragen zur Fischerei selbst, Köder, Gerät usw. wird man immer eingehend informiert.

Die Tageskarte kostete 2100 Forint, was zu diesem Zeitpunkt etwa 8 Euro entsprach. Man durfte damit von 0-24 Uhr mit 2 Angeln fischen. 

Die Ungarn fischen meistens ein „Method-Feedersystem“ mit zwei Haken. Der ca. 1 km lange und geschätzte durchschnittlich 120 m breite See liegt sehr schön inmitten von Feldern und ist teilweise mit einem dichten Schilfgürtel umgeben. 


http://img6.*ih.us/img6/6739/lsee.jpg

Die örtlichen Vereinsmitglieder haben aber viele Plattformen vor die Schilfgürtel gebaut, die man mit schmalen Stegen durch das Schilf erreicht. Die Plattformen sind Eigentum der ortsansässigen Angler. Es ist aber kein Problem, die Plattformen zu nutzen, lediglich wenn der Besitzer kommt, muss man logischerweise den Platz räumen.

Rund um den See gibt es aber viele kleine überdachte Sitzplätze, die einem Schatten spenden oder einen auch ein Gewitter trocken überstehen lassen. Sogar Toilettenhäuschen gibt es. Die haben wir aber nichtbenutzen müssen, somit kann ich nichts über den Zustand aussagen. Ansonsten 
gibt es an diesem großen See natürlich genug wunderschöne Angelstellen.

http://img34.*ih.us/img34/3936/lsee3.th.jpg  http://img196.*ih.us/img196/1589/lsee5.th.jpg  

Da alle Ungarn begeisterte Angler sind, nutzen sie natürlich ihr freies Wochenende oder Feiertage zum Angeln. Da kann dann schon mal ein bisschen mehr los sein. Viele haben auch ein eigenes kleines Boot, mit dem sie Futterplätze anlegen, gekennzeichnet mit einem Stab im Wasser. Der Stab bewegt sich oft, und man könnte  annehmen, dass die Fische den Stab förmlich attackieren. 

Es ist also sinnvoll, den Köder  so nah wie möglich an so einem Stab zu befördern. Wie gesagt,  die meisten angeln mit dem „Method-Feedersystem“. 

An das Ende der Hauptschnur kommt ein Wirbel, daran ein Vorfach beliebiger Länge mit einem Seitenarm im oberen Drittel. Unter dem Seitenarm das freilaufende Method-Futterkörbchen, als Abschluss wieder ein Wirbel, an dem ein weiteres Vorfach mit Haken eingehängt wird. Vorfachlänge etc. wird wohl jeder individuell ausprobieren müssen. 

Im Übrigen gibt es die kompletten Vorfächer mit Futterkörbchen fertig gebunden  auf kleinen Wickelbrettchen für wenig Geld in jedem Angelgeschäft und zum Teil auch in Supermärkten zu kaufen.

Als Köder wird wie überall Dosenmais benutzt, auch Würmer und gekochter Futtermais sind natürlich gängige Köder. Außerdem gibt es eine Menge anderer Futterangebote in den Angelläden.

Tibor hat mit der „ungarischen Methode“ also Method-Feedersystem gefischt, und ich wollte natürlich mit meiner in Deutschland erfolgreichen Boilie-Haarsystem-Methode die Fische auf die Strecke bringen. Mein Freund hat den Dosenmais einfach auf den Haken gesteckt, seinen Method-Feeder mit Futter befüllt und das Teil, soweit es ging, Richtung „Futterstab“ geworfen.

Ich habe eine Rute mit einem normalen Futterkorb und einer Haarmontage mit Frolic bestückt, die zweite Rute mit Haarmontage, Festblei und hartem Mais. Angelbeginn war 18 Uhr. Wir hatten uns Karten für 2 Tage besorgt.  Viel hat sich nicht bewegt bis zur Dämmerung, also hat jeder eine Rute umgebaut auf Zander mit lebendem Köderfisch, der in Ungarn erlaubt ist. 

Mit der zweiten Rute wollte ich mal die Erfolgsaussichten mit Wurm probieren. Das Ende vom Lied: in Sekunden ein Miniwels. Die sind wirklich eine Plage. Also Wurm als Köder kann man sich sparen, außer man steht auf Katzenwelse :c.
Aber wer glaubt, ohne Wurm ist man auf der sicheren Seite, hat sich getäuscht, auch der weiche Dosenmais ist ein hervorragender Miniwelsköder :c.
Köderfische waren an dem See schwierig zu erwischen, zumindest für uns. Deshalb haben wir uns vorher welche an einem Wehr in einem kleinen Kanal gefangen.

http://img8.*ih.us/img8/4508/kderfischkanal.jpg
http://img268.*ih.us/img268/9878/kderfischkanal2.jpg


Was sich aber trotzdem ein Weilchen hinzog, da die kleinen Fische zwar in rauen Mengen da waren, aber irgendwie unsere Köder nicht mochten. Erfolg brachte halbwegs eine Plastikmade, die ich in meinen Angelutensilien noch gefunden habe. 
Ich denke, mit echten Maden wären wir erfolgreicher gewesen. Für diesen Kanal brauchten wir nach Tibors Aussage keinen Erlaubnisschein. Am besten einfach im örtlichen Angelgeschäft oder dort, wo Ihr die Erlaubniskarte holt, nachfragen, wo man Köfis am besten erwischt.

Mein Angelerfolg hielt sich in Grenzen, da die Ungarischen Fische mit Frolic, Kürbispresslingen, Heilbutpeletts und diversen Dips scheinbar überfordert waren. Also nachdem es fischtechnisch sehr ruhig war und wir mittlerweile 36 Std. auf den Beinen waren, entschlossen wir uns, in die Schlafsäcke zu kriechen. Bissanzeiger scharf gestellt und Gute Nacht. Nach 6 ½ Std um 7 Uhr morgens war es dann schon so hell und warm, dass  es uns aus den Schlafsäcken trieb. 

Nur Tibors Bissanzeiger hat am Anfang der Nacht hin und wieder gepiepst, Miniwelsalarm. Irgendwann war Tibor so platt, dass er den Bissanzeiger einfach überhört hat |rolleyes

Also am Morgen erst mal  alle Angeln kontrollieren. Mein Köderfisch war weg, vielleicht hat er sich schon beim Auswerfen selbstständig gemacht, oder er wurde von den Miniwelsen zernagt. Tibors  Köderfisch war noch am Haken aber sah ziemlich zerfleddert aus. Auf meiner anderen Rute hat sich nichts getan. Bei Tibor war der Mais weg, Miniwelse.

Tibor wollte mich immer umstimmen doch auch mit dem “ungarischen System“ zu angeln. Der Vorteil liegt klar auf der Hand, 2 Anbissstellen mehr. Ich wollte aber unbedingt mit meiner Methode glänzen, was sich im Nachhinein an diesem See als Fehler herausstellte.

In den frühen Morgenstunden konnten wir immer wieder Ungarn beobachten, die Karpfen fingen. Um die Mittagszeit war es dann bei Tibor auch soweit, er konnte einen kleinen Schuppenkarpfen landen. Bei mir tat sich nichts. An unserer Angelstelle war ein kleiner Kahn festgemacht. Kurzerhand liehen wir uns das Boot schnell aus, um auch ein bisschen Futter an unsere Angelstelle zu bringen. 
http://img200.*ih.us/img200/220/tiborklkarpfen.jpg

Aus Deutschland habe ich gekochten Mais, Weizen und Hanf portioniert mitgenommen und das Ganze mit einer Karpfenfuttermischung aus Ungarn und mit Semmelbrösel, Maismehl und Kokosflocken gemischt.

Es war mittlerweile Nachmittag geworden, ein Gewitter zog auf und wir einigten uns darauf, mal nach Hause zu fahren, duschen, essen, frisch machen. 
Plötzlich tat sich was an Tibors Rute. Ein fester Anhieb und der Fisch hing. Nach einem relativ kurzen Drill war der Fisch im Netz. 
Zu unserem Erstaunen lag ein 7,2 kg schwerer Schuppenkarpfen vor unseren Füßen. 
Der Drill war nicht sehr spektakulär, da macht bei uns ein 3 kg Karpfen schon mal mehr Dampf. Aber egal, die Freude war groß, endlich einen schönen Fisch gefangen zu haben. 
Schnell ein Foto und zurück mit ihm ins Wasser. An diesem See MÜSSEN Fische über 5 kg zurückgesetzt werden.

http://img158.*ih.us/img158/1997/tiborkarpfen72kg.jpg

Danach packten wir zusammen, um endlich unsere wohlverdiente Dusche zu genießen. Wir entschlossen uns noch mal zurück zu kommen, da unsere Karte ja bis 24 Uhr  gültig war.

So um 18 Uhr waren wir wieder  vor Ort, an einer anderen Stelle. Ein Einheimischer gab uns den Tipp, gegenüber des Einlaufs zu angeln; dort sollten auch die Zander gehen. Leider hatten wir keine Köderfische mehr, und die Zeit war zu kurz, um extra wieder zu dem kleinen Kanal zu fahren. Außerdem war die einzige Plastikmade auch verloren gegangen. Egal, also alles wie gehabt. Tibor mit zweimal ungarischem System und ich einmal mit Festblei und die zweite Angel mit Schwimmer auf Grund. Weicher Mais erwies sich auch jetzt wieder als Topköder auf Miniwels.

http://img19.*ih.us/img19/8244/lseeeinlauf.jpg

Nicht unerwähnt sollte bleiben, dass immer wieder Muscheln als Beifang an den Haken gingen. Wenn Ihr jetzt denkt, klar direkt in die Muschel geworfen, Fehlanzeige. Die Montagen lagen zum Teil schon ewig auf dem gleichen Fleck, als der Bissanzeiger ganz kurz piepste, dann Ruhe. Bei der Kontrolle der Rute dann die Überraschung: Muschel.

http://img12.*ih.us/img12/8459/graskarpfenkanal12.jpg


Tibor hat auch schon mal eine Schildkröte gefangen. An dem kleinen Köderfischkanal habe ich auch selber eine Schildkröte im Wasser gesehen. An diesem Abend ging aber außer Wels nichts, und um Mitternacht haben wir zusammen gepackt.

Am nächsten Tag wollen wir einen „Karpfenpuff“ besuchen. 
Das Angelcamp „Preri Horgaszto“, ca. 4,3 km nördlich von Domsöd gelegen, erreicht man bequem auf der Route 51. 

Dort kann man wählen, ob man 8 Std. für 2500 Forint (ca. € 9,60) oder 24Std. für 5000 Forint (€ 19,20) angeln möchte. Auch hat man die Wahl zwischen verschieden besetzten Seen.

Es gibt da den mit normal großen Karpfen, Graskarpfen und anderen kleineren Weißfischen besetzten, ca. 400 m langen und ca. 80 m breiten Teich. Mehrere kleine Teiche, unter anderem einer, der mit afrikanischen Welsen besetzt wurde, die angeblich sehr kampfstark sein sollen. Allerdings darf man diese Welse nicht mehr zurück setzen.

http://img124.*ih.us/img124/4783/karpfenpuff.jpg

Wir haben uns für das 24 Std. -Ticket entschieden und für einen Teich, in dem nur Fische über 10 kg gesetzt wurden. 
Der Weiher war ungefähr 250 m lang und ca. 90 m breit. Alle Seen sind so um die 1,20 m tief. 
Eine Fanggarantie wird dir an dem mit Großfischen besetzten See nicht gegeben. Dort müssen auch ALLE gefangenen Fische zurückgesetzt werden. Eine Abhakmatte ist obligatorisch. Wir hatten leider keine dabei, aber der Betreiber hat uns eine kostenlos zur Verfügung gestellt.

An dem Großfischsee hat jeder sein kleines Angelhäuschen und fliesendes Trinkwasser aus dem Wasserhahn. Man darf mit 3 Ruten fischen. Wir waren an diesem Tag die einzigen an diesem See. 

http://img17.*ih.us/img17/6558/grofischsee.jpg

http://img27.*ih.us/img27/4391/grofischsee22.jpg


----------



## wörni (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeltörn Ungarn Juli 2009*

Angelbeginn so ca. um 12 Uhr mittags. Mittlerweile hatte ich mich durchgerungen, auch eine Rute mit „ungarischem System“ zu fischen |rolleyes. 
Bis zum späten Nachmittag hat sich gar nichts getan. Eine Rute habe ich mit Schwimmer gefischt, etwas über Grund eingestellt und als Köder ein Futterpellet. Wir bekamen zu Angelbeginn mit der Abhakmatte auch eine Dose mit Pellets. 
Als ich nach 5 Stunden plötzlich den Bissanzeiger hörte, war ich erst total unkonzentriert. Der Fisch hatte sich die Schwimmerrute ausgesucht, und bis ich endlich in die Gänge kam und anhaute, hatte der Fisch den Köder wieder ausgespuckt :c:c:c.
Immerhin endlich sowas wie Großfischkontakt.

Um 20 Uhr hatten alle anderen Angler von den anderen Seen die Anlage verlassen, und wir waren die einzigen Fischer. Der Nachtwächter kam kurz bei uns vorbei, nachdem er  überall seine Futterpellets in den Teichen verteilt hatte, und gab uns ein paar Tipps. Wir sollten ziemlich in die Mitte werfen, dort wo er immer das Futter ausbringt, und natürlich mit den Pellets als Köder fischen. 

Der einzige Nachteil an den Pellets: Sie lösen sich schnell auf. Nach einer Stunde ist Köderwechsel angesagt. Also um eine halbwegs stressfreie Nacht zu haben, mussten wir auf unsere herkömmlichen Köder zurückgreifen.

Irgendwann so gegen halb eins nachts zogen wir uns in die Schlafsäcke zurück. Um halb sechs morgens wachte ich auf, da der Funkbissanzeiger Alarm machte. Der Nachtwächter kam bei seinem Rundgang auch gerade zufällig vorbei.

Also raus aus dem Schlafsack, die Rute in die Hand, angeschlagen und der Fisch hängt. Der Nachtwächter stand schon mit dem Kescher parat. Auch Tibor konnte sich nach mehrmaligen Rufen aus dem Schlafsack quälen.

Der Drill lief wider Erwarten unspektakulär, der Schuppenkarpfen war nach wenigen Minuten im Kescher. Ein schnelles Foto und zurück ins Wasser. Ich wollte natürlich keine riesen Fotosession machen, da der Nachtwächter immer noch da war, und in der Aktion habe ich voll vergessen, zu wiegen und zu messen. Es war ein dicker Schuppenkarpfen, und ich schätze ihn so auf 9 kg. Obwohl die Fische ja mit mindestens 10 Kilo besetzt sein sollten. Vielleicht hatte er auch 10 Kilo |supergri

http://img196.*ih.us/img196/7786/wernerkarpfen9kg2.jpg

Mein Gesichtsausdruck läßt zu wünschen übrig, es war halt noch sehr früh :g

http://img33.*ih.us/img33/3759/wernerkarpfen9kg.jpg

Bereits im Gespräch am Vorabend hatte uns der Nachtwächter freigestellt, überall angeln zu können, für den Fall, dass wir doch nichts fangen im Großfischteich und um wenigstens ein Erfolgserlebnis zu haben.

Ach ja, den Karpfen habe ich mit weichem Mais auf „ungarischem System“ gefangen. An dieser Stelle herzlichen Dank Tibor für die Überzeugungsarbeit.

Nach dem Fang entschlossen wir uns, zu dem Teich mit Fanggarantie zu wechseln, um auch Tibor einen Fangerfolg zu bescheren. Dort gibt es auch kleine Angelhäuschen, aber nicht für jeden Angelplatz. Als wir so gegen 7 Uhr am neuen Angelplatz aufschlugen, war dort am See schon reger Betrieb. Gut zu vergleichen mit unseren Forellenpuffs.

Schon nach kurzer Zeit konnte ich ein paar kleinere Karauschen landen, gefangen auch auf Boiliesystem, endlich. Die Krönung war ein Graskarpfen mit 65 cm. Auch Tibor konnte noch nachlegen mit einem schönen Schuppenkarpfen. Die Fische haben wir alle zurückgesetzt.

http://img17.*ih.us/img17/6334/graskarpfenwerner65cm.jpg

Fische, die man mitnimmt, werden zusätzlich nach Kilopreis berechnet. 

Alles in allem hatten wir einen schönen Angeltag. Gut, bei den Großfischen haben wir uns mehr versprochen, aber so ist es halt im Angelgeschäft. Auch sind die Drills eher ruhiger Natur. Wir haben uns Gedanken gemacht, warum das wohl so ist. Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass das relativ flache Wasser sehr warm ist, wenig Sauerstoff enthält und somit die Fische schneller außer Puste sind. Wenn ich unbedingt Fisch fangen möchte, um ihn zu verwerten, würde ich jederzeit wieder in diese Anlage fahren.

So, jetzt erst mal  wieder zurück nach Harta und kultivieren. Am Abend machten wir uns auf die Suche nach unserem nächsten Angelgewässer, das auch das letzte werden sollte in diesem Kurzurlaub. Wir wollten gerne mal in einem Kanal fischen und fanden einen in der Nähe von Jaraspuszta.

Ungefähr 1,5 km östlich von Jaraspuszta,  auf der Route 52, kommt kurz vor einer Brücke auf der linken Seite ein Restaurant direkt am Kanal. Nach der Brücke geht rechts ein Feldweg am Kanal entlang.  

Laut Erlaubniskarte, die wir in „6001 Keskemet, Pf.:123, Telefon: 76/481-893“ im Angelgeschäft „Bacs-Hosz“ für 2800 Forint (ca. € 10,70) bekommen haben, ist es nicht erlaubt, mit dem Auto auf dem Feldweg zu fahren, da der dem Bauern gehört.

Bei unserer Erkundungstour am Vorabend waren wir aber sehr überrascht, als wir sahen, wie Einheimische sich fast häuslich am Ufer eingerichtet haben. Vom Zelt bis zur Solaranlage, um Strom für den Fernseher zu gewinnen, bis zum Suchscheinwerfer am selbstgebauten Steg war alles vorhanden. 

Also sind wir am nächsten Morgen auch mit dem Auto am Kanal entlang gefahren. Wir mussten auch eine schöne Strecke fahren, um einen freien Angelplatz zu finden. Der Weg war eigentlich eher was für einen Jeep, irgendwie haben wir es geschafft, ohne aufgerissene Ölwanne anzukommen. Der Kanal ist an beiden Ufern mit einem breiten Schilfgürtel gesäumt. 
Unser Platz lag im Schatten unter hohen Bäumen. Ein wirklich idyllisches Fleckchen Erde, wenn da nicht unsere Vorgänger tonnenweise Müll liegen hätten lassen.

http://img33.*ih.us/img33/8318/graskarpfenkanal17.jpg

Als wir den groben Dreck ein bisschen beiseite geräumt hatten, machten wir unsere Ruten fertig. 
Ich fischte beide Ruten mit einem 60 cm langen Vorfach mit 2 Seitenzweigen und am Ende einen Futterkorb. 
Tibor wie immer das ungarische System. Als Köder benutzte ich die Fischpellets und weichen Mais. Tibor entschied sich auch für weichen Mais und Wurm. Auf alle Köder fingen wir wunderbar „Miniwelse“.

http://img36.*ih.us/img36/945/graskarpfenkanal8.jpg

http://img36.*ih.us/img36/3462/graskarpfenkanal7.jpg

Zweimal konnte ich wieder Muscheln landen :vik:. Das Fleisch einer Muschel benutzten wir als Köder und fingen gleich wieder einen Wels. 

http://img25.*ih.us/img25/3521/miniwelsundmuschel.jpg

http://img36.*ih.us/img36/8348/graskarpfenkanal14.jpg

Tibor sprach mit anderen Anglern in unserer Nähe, die teilweise schon mehrere Tage am Stück hier verbracht haben. Bei denen ging auch nichts. Wahrscheinlich lag es an dem Hochwasser. Die enormen Regenfälle der letzten Zeit ließen alle Flüsse und Kanäle ansteigen. Eindrucksvoll hatte ich noch das Bild der Donau bei Harta vor Augen. Der Fluss hatte weite Teile der Auslaufzonen überschwemmt, und ganze Bäume schwammen die Donau runter.

So gegen 18 Uhr entschieden wir uns zum Aufbruch. Wir wollten noch duschen, essen und packen. Unser Kurzurlaub neigte sich dem Ende zu, am Abend mussten wir wieder nach Deutschland zurück.
Mein Resümee: Die ganz großen Fänge hatten wir nicht, aber wunderbare Stunden am Wasser in der freien Natur, zwischen Schafen, Störchen und Milliarden Mücken |supergri

http://img188.*ih.us/img188/4410/lsee24.jpg

Miniwelsbrut
http://img188.*ih.us/img188/9283/miniwelsbrut3.jpg

Wasserschlange
http://img29.*ih.us/img29/2975/graskarpfenkanal19.jpg

Schwäne
http://img193.*ih.us/img193/4779/graskarpfenkanal10.jpg


----------



## wörni (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeltörn Ungarn Juli 2009*

Ungarn hat angeltechnisch weit mehr zu bieten als den Plattensee, eine Reise lohnt sich auf alle Fälle.

http://img20.*ih.us/img20/8702/graskarpfenkanal2.jpg

http://img12.*ih.us/img12/3809/graskarpfenkanal15.jpg


Ich hoffe Ihr hattet ein bisschen Spaß beim lesen.


----------



## wörni (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeltörn Ungarn Juli 2009*

Tibor im drill

http://img190.*ih.us/i/tibordrill.mp4/

Werner im drill (Video dreht gleich)

http://img190.*ih.us/i/wernerdrill.mp4/


----------



## Student (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeltörn Ungarn Juli 2009*

Hey! Sehr schöner Bericht!

Was mich nur etwas wundert: Wieso habt ihr nicht einen See mit Schwarzbarschen aufgesucht, welche in Ungarn vorhanden sind? Da so viele Leute davon schwärmen, hätte mich das eher gereizt als Karpfen...aber ich bin ja auch in Deutschland eher auf Raubfisch aus


----------



## Nolfravel (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeltörn Ungarn Juli 2009*

Moin,

Wirklich klasse Bericht, dankeschön 


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## stefanwitteborg (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeltörn Ungarn Juli 2009*

...sehr geiler Bericht...
...danke dafür...


----------



## BigGamer (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeltörn Ungarn Juli 2009*

super Bericht#6
das mit den Muscheln kenne ich, in Holland sogar einige auf Wobb:m


----------



## wörni (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeltörn Ungarn Juli 2009*



Student schrieb:


> Hey! Sehr schöner Bericht!
> 
> Was mich nur etwas wundert: Wieso habt ihr nicht einen See mit Schwarzbarschen aufgesucht, welche in Ungarn vorhanden sind? Da so viele Leute davon schwärmen, hätte mich das eher gereizt als Karpfen...aber ich bin ja auch in Deutschland eher auf Raubfisch aus



Wir sind halt mehr die Karpfenfischer :q


----------



## Student (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeltörn Ungarn Juli 2009*



wörni schrieb:


> Wir sind halt mehr die Karpfenfischer :q



Sieht mehr nach Katzenwels-Jäger aus


----------



## Hechtangler1974 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeltörn Ungarn Juli 2009*

Ja, wirklich ein sehr netter Bericht - auch für mich als seit 30 Jahren in Ungarn angelnder Deutscher. Vieles kam mir bekannt vor )


----------

